# 

## czorny2503

Witam, bardzo proszę o pomoc.

może głupie pytanie ale się nie znam w temacie...

Jest duży dom, który ma na -1 piwnicę, chcę podzielić dom poziomo na dwa mieszkania i przydałoby się, żeby było osobne wejśćie do wspólnej piwnicy (dojście do pieca). W  ścianie jest okienko 20cmx20cm, czy można zrobić z tego okienka wejście do piwnicy? po prostu powiększyć dziurę i podkopać? Dom jest z pustaków.

----------


## Gregory67

Musisz wykonać nowe nadproże, drzwi będą szersze niż 20 centymetrowe okno. Jeśli wykonasz schody zewnętrzne to trzeba wykonać odwodnienie schodów, aby woda nie wlewała się do piwnicy.

----------


## Terreda

Da się zrobić, chociaż troszkę się narobisz. Tak czy siak powodzenia.

----------


## marcelajasinska121

Da się zrobić, jednak troszkę pracy przy tym będzie. Powodzenia! :big grin:

----------


## stezu

Sciane nosna nalezy zabezpieczyc odpowiednim nadprozem (np.stalowym), a nastepnie wykonac otwor.
To okienko nie ma totalnie znaczenia, chyba ze przejscie bedzie wysklepione pod katem 60°.

----------

